# SAICA registration fees and expected salary for an auditor?



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Hello everyone! I have been trying to contact SAICA for a long time but they almost never reply, I am really disappointed by this. Anyway, if anyone here can tell me the amount of registration fees of SAICA, I would be thankful. And secondly, what salary a foreign qualified auditor with 2 years of experience from one of top 10 audit firms in the world should expect in Johannesburg?

Regards


----------



## terry3218 (May 14, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*SAICA and Adzuna*



terry3218 said:


> Hello everyone! I have been trying to contact SAICA for a long time but they almost never reply, I am really disappointed by this. Anyway, if anyone here can tell me the amount of registration fees of SAICA, I would be thankful. And secondly, what salary a foreign qualified auditor with 2 years of experience from one of top 10 audit firms in the world should expect in Johannesburg?
> 
> Regards


I may be wrong, but this looks like a webpage of all SAICA's fees:
https://www.saica.co.za/Members/Mem...ionFees/tabid/511/language/en-ZA/Default.aspx

Regarding salaries, check Adzuna.co.za as they list all the jobs in South Africa on one website and also usually have salaries on the jobs.


----------

